# Copiah Creek Tomorrow.



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Got a good 15 to 30 bikes going tomorrow. Leaving Baton Rouge at 6:30 am.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome cant wait for pics/vids!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep!!!


----------



## Poosh (Jul 30, 2009)

Where is copiah creek I am from B.R. and I am looking for new places to ride all the time and have never hear of this place. Please Please tell me. Wish I could join yall.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CCC is in central mississippi. Georgetown, Ms.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I got tied up in the morning and didn't catch them at Copiah but the group left and went to Timberlanes and that's where I met them. I'll be going back there for sure only 10 bucks and plenty of bottomless stuff to dip off into. As soon as Billy gets the pics up I'll post them here it was a heck of a time. Sorry bout posting it at the last minute I'll give more lead time on the next one.

Copiah is on peachtree rd in georgetown ms. 

Timberlanes is in Wesson ms. Everyone said that Copiah was fun but we were looking for deep mud and they said they should have been there all day. 

I stepped off my bike in a hole that I needed rescue from and went up to my neck in soft fine mud. I didn't reach bottom. It was mad fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

timberlane is a really great place, i have put in plenty of days there, got pics/vids... Im glad to see they went back down to $10 tho, that $15-$20 crap was too much.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, I thought that was a good price for sure. You can hit Copiah and Timberlanes for 25 bucks together if you want to switch it up as close as they are.


----------

